# 2003 Draft Busts



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Every year, there are guys who everyone thinks will be a star in the draft, but end up being a major bust.

Who will be the busts of this year's draft?

I'm going with Chris Bosh, Dwayne Wade, Collison, Ridnour, and Pietrus.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bosh and Wade won't be busts.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

This is tough to do, but I'll take some for-fun guesses (I may miss someone -- if so, oh well) ...

*Total Busts (they won't amount to much of anything, IE Todd Fuller):* Mickael Pietrus, Luke Ridnour, Troy Bell, Travis Outlaw, Brian Cook

*Disapointments (servicable players, but nothing special):* Chris Kaman, Kirk Hinrich, David West, Dahntay Jones, Zoran Planinic, Leandrinho Barbosa, Josh Howard

*MLE Guys (key contributors without being the stars):* Chris Bosh, TJ Ford, Mike Sweetney, Nick Collison, Marcus Banks, Reece Gaines, Zarko Carbarkapa, Aleksander Pavlovic, Boris Diaw, Ndubi Ebi, Kendrick Perkins

*All-Star (all-star level or borderline):* Darko Milicic, Carmelo Anthony, Dwyane Wade, Jarvis Hayes, Carlos Delfino

*Superstars (top of the league, top ten level): * LeBron James

Before people respond "MJG, you idiot!" keep in mind that these are my opinions, which are based on almost nothing  I barely follow NCAA ball and I don't follow international ball at all, so these are based off of whoever gives me a good/bad feeling when I hear their name.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> Before people respond "MJG, you idiot!" keep in mind that these are my opinions, which are based on almost nothing  I barely follow NCAA ball and I don't follow international ball at all, so these are based off of whoever gives me a good/bad feeling when I hear their name.


LOL


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Bosh won't start his rookie year and will probably have unimpressive stats too, but he is a project, even more than LeBron is.


----------



## Casual (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm going to copy MJG.

Total Busts: Mickael Pietrus, Travis Outlaw

Disapointments: Chris Kaman, Kirk Hinrich, Kendrick Perkins, David West, Luke Ridnour, Reece Gaines, Boris Diaw, Ndubi Ebi

Middle of the Road: Mike Sweetney, Jarvis Hayes, Josh Howard, Troy Bell, Brian Cook, Leandrinho Barbosa

Good, Not Great: Dahntay Jones, Chris Bosh, TJ Ford, Nick Collison, Marcus Banks 

All-Stars: Darko Milicic, Carmelo Anthony, Dwyane Wade

Superstars: LeBron James


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The answer is Kirk Hinrich. I feel like he's an awful joke played on the basketball world that not everyone is in on.


----------



## Moo2K4 (Jul 14, 2003)

I think it's gonna be Bosh. I just don't like the fact that he's gonna have to play power forward. I mean, this kid has the height to play it, but, he's a twig. he weights 210 lbs. He'll get broke in half. I don't think he's gonna amount to much.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

You guys don't have enough total busts on there. Every draft has at least 5-10 of them. Look at 1998 for example (I picked it because it was one of the best ever, to show it still has many busts): Bryce Drew, Mirsad Turkcan, Roshown McLeod, Felipe Lopez, Sam Jacobson, Corey Benjamin

With that in mind here are mine:

Total busts: Mickael Pietrus, Luke Ridnour, Aleksandr Pavlovic, Dahntay Jones, Brian Cook, Travis Outlaw, Leandrinho Barbosa

Disappointments: Darko Milicic, Chris Kaman, Kirk Hinrich, Reece Gaines, Troy Bell, Aleksandr Pavlovic, Boris Diaw, Zoran Planinic, Carlos Delfino, Kendrick Perkins, Josh Howard

MLE Guys: T.J. Ford, Mike Sweetney, Jarvis Hayes, Nick Collison, Marcus Banks, Zarko Cabarkapa, David West, Ndudi Ebi

All-Stars: Carmelo Anthony, Chris Bosh, Dwyane Wade

Superstars: LeBron James


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

THANK YOU i agree with you ARtest


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i'm not going to predict any of the foreigners because those would just be complete guesses by what i have read. the same thing goes for outlaw.

Total Busts: luke ridnour

Disapointments: david west, chris kaman, troy bell

Middle of the Road: jarvis hayes, nick collison, marcus banks, dahntay jones, brian cook, josh howard

Good, Not Great: kendrick perkins, ndudi ebi, mike sweetney, kirk kinrich, reece gaines, chris bosh

All-Stars: carmelo anthony, dwayne wade

Superstars: lebron james, tj ford


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> You guys don't have enough total busts on there. Every draft has at least 5-10 of them. Look at 1998 for example (I picked it because it was one of the best ever, to show it still has many busts): Bryce Drew, Mirsad Turkcan, Roshown McLeod, Felipe Lopez, Sam Jacobson, Corey Benjamin


I have 5 in mine  I definitely believe there will be more than five, but those five that I list are the ones I feel pretty sure about (as sure as I can be without much knowledge, anyways). My rating system really only has four ratings, with that MLE one being where I just put players that I didn't know where else to put them.


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> he (bosh) is a project, even more than LeBron is.


i saw that same quote in the latest issue of "DUH " magazine


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Moo2K4</b>!
> I think it's gonna be Bosh. I just don't like the fact that he's gonna have to play power forward. I mean, this kid has the height to play it, but, he's a twig. he weights 210 lbs. He'll get broke in half. I don't think he's gonna amount to much.


I woul agree with you if he was 210 but that was 20 pds ago


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shyFX325</b>!
> 
> 
> i saw that same quote in the latest issue of "DUH " magazine


I saw this same joke on SNL


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

yup stole it from jimmy fallon:yes:


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Draft Math

Kaman=Chris Mihm=every big white guy taken in the top 10 (Raef LaFrenz included)

Tj Ford= Allen Iverson-shooting

Dwayne Wade=Gilbert Arenas+a bit more athletic ability

Carmelo Anthony=Lamar Odom+consistancy

Chris Bosh=Joe Smith in reverse (gets his numbers later in his career)

Darko Milicic=Fredric Weis

Kendrick Perkins=Desagna Diop-3inches

and finally

Kirk Hinrich=a charred corpse once Bulls fans see how good Tj Ford is


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Total busts: Mickael Pietrus, Luke Ridnour.


Damn, everyone is playa hating on these two.

It is pretty tough to pick who is going to be a superstar before the players have even played preseason games, or a single NBA game. Some players will bust, e.g Mihm. And some will seem to be busts, but then turn it around e.g Billups...

Anyway, for the fun of it...

Busts: Barbosa, Ebi, Perkins, Outlaw, Howard.

Disapointments: Kaman, Pietrus, Ridnour, West.

Good players, not all-stars: Hayes, Collison, Banks, Darko, Sweetney, Hinrich. 

All-Stars: LeBron, Anthony, TJ Ford.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> 
> Darko Milicic=Fredric Weis


You couldn't be farther away from the truth. My guess is you've never seen either of them play.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

how can no one have brought up lampe yet?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Total Busts: Travis Outlaw,Dahntay Jones,Brian Cook

Disapointments: Chris Kaman, Kirk Hinrich, Kendrick Perkins, David West, Luke Ridnour, Reece Gaines, Boris Diaw, Ndubi Ebi

Middle of the Road: Mike Sweetney,Josh Howard, Troy Bell,Leandrinho Barbosa,Mickael Pietrus,TJ Ford

Good, Not Great: Chris Bosh, Marcus Banks,Dwyane Wade

All-Stars: Darko Milicic, Carmelo Anthony,Jarvis Hayes,Nick Collison

Superstars: LeBron James


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Im surprised that most think that sweetney will be average. Im a knicks fan and im thinking hes going to be dissapointment. 

Im also surpirsed nobody has mentioned Lampe, most people either love him or hate him.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

millic will suck.. bosh is not going to be a bust.. i can tell you that much.. the guy is just tooo talented..


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Yet consensusly less talented than Darko.

Please don't coment on guys you've never seen play.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> how can no one have brought up lampe yet?


Everyone seems to be doing first round picks only (that's what I did).


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Just for Kicks I'm including the 1st & 2nd rounders  

Will never play an NBA game: #52 Remon VandeHare, #54 Nedzad Sinanovic, #55 Rick Rickert, #57 Xue Yuyang, #58 Andreas Glyniadakis, #49 James Jones

Busts: #9 Mike Sweetney, #11 Michael Pietrus, #15 Reece Gaines, #6 Chris Kaman, #20 Dahntay Jones, #23 Travis Outlaw, #24 Brian Cook, #31 Jason Kapono, #39 Slavko Vranes, #40 Derrick Zimmerman, #45 Matt Bonner, #50 Paccelis Morlende, #51 Kyle Korver, #53 Tommy Smith

Dissapointments: #7 Kirk Hinrich, #14 Luke Ridnour, #16 Troy Bell, #26 Ndudi Ebi, #35 Szymon Szewcyk, #36 Mario Austin, #37 Travis Hansen, #47 Mo Williams

Role Players with decent carreers: #10 Jarvis Hayes, #12 Nick Collison, #18 David West, #19 Aleksandar Pavlovic, #21 Boris Diaw, #32 Luke Walton, #33 Jerome Beasley, #38 Steve Blake, #41 Willie Green, #44 Malick Badiane, #46 Sani Becirovic, #56 Brandon Hunter

Starters: #4 Chris Bosh, #13 Marcus Banks, #17 Zarko Cabarkapa, #25 Carlos Delfino, #27 Kendrick Perkins, #28 Leandro Barbosa, #29 Josh Howard, #34 Sofoklis Schortsanitis, #42 Zaur Pachulia, #43 Keith Bogans, #48 James Lang

All Stars: #1 LeBron James, #2 Darko Milicic, #3 Carmelo Anthony, #8 TJ Ford, #22 Zoran Plainic

Superstars: #5 Dwayne Wade, #30 Marceij Lampe

I know much of this is "controversial" but I too am just basing this on my gut instinct so we shall see how right or wrong I am.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

MJG, you idiot!

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> All Stars: #1 LeBron James, #2 Darko Milicic, #3 Carmelo Anthony, #8 TJ Ford, #22 Zoran Plainic


Zoran would be awesome!

-Petey


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Troy Bell will be a good player in the NBA you guys will all be proven wrong he is goin to be a great scoer and he his so athletic he will be starting for Memphis or an other NBA team in 2 years. Everyone always doubts him then he proves them wrong, this will just be one more time.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Troy Bell will be a good player in the NBA you guys will all be proven wrong he is goin to be a great scoer and he his so athletic he will be starting for Memphis or an other NBA team in 2 years. Everyone always doubts him then he proves them wrong, this will just be one more time.


He'll be starting for Memphis in two years? Over who, their top ten PG Jason Williams? I don't think so. He could very well make it in the NBA, but don't get unrealistic expectations.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> He'll be starting for Memphis in two years? Over who, their top ten PG Jason Williams? I don't think so. He could very well make it in the NBA, but don't get unrealistic expectations.


I see him filling a Bobby Jackson-like role for any team. Those quick, pull-the-trigger, hot rod scoring PG's generally have success (Jax, NVE, The Microwave, etc..) against other teams second units, and are often used by coaches as a pick-me-up when they get down early. Bell has that same kind of fire that you see in BoJax, and I think his energy will be a useful weapon off the bench for any team.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Travis outlaw isn't gonna do crap but he isn't really a bust because the only reason we took him is Bob Whitsitt promised the kid we would. If the blazers hadn't drafted him he would been a 2nd rounder.

Bosh is overrated, PF is a hard position and he doesn't have it.

I think *Lebron* will be a bust because he has been hyped up so much if he isn't MVP he won't meet expectations. I think he'll be a good starter and maybe a mediocre All-Star but people already have him hyped to a top5 player its gonna be tuff for him.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Busts:* Mikael Pietrus, Nick Collison, Travis Outlaw

*Disapointments:* Kirk Hinrich, Chris Kaman, Brian Cook, Carlos Delfino, Josh Howard, Aleksandar Pavlovic, Troy Bell

*Good players but nothing special:* Jarvis Hayes, Mike Sweetney, Boris Diaw, Kendrick Perkins, Marcus Banks, Luke Ridnour, Reece Gaines, Dahntay Jones, Zoran Planicic, Leandrinho Barbosa, Ndudi Ebi, Zarko Cabarkapa.

*All-Star:* Darko Milicic, Chris Bosh, Carmelo Anthony.

*Superstars: * LeBron James, TJ Ford.


for the people that think bosh will be nothing special, i may be biased but if you've ever seen the kid play you'd know his array of offensive moves, and garnett-esque play, you'd know he's going to be good, not to mention he already put on 15 lbs -- 225 lbs, and is planning to reach 235 lbs by seasons' start, which is a strong possibility with his great work ethic.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> This is tough to do, but I'll take some for-fun guesses (I may miss someone -- if so, oh well) ...
> 
> *Total Busts (they won't amount to much of anything, IE Todd Fuller):* Mickael Pietrus, Luke Ridnour, Troy Bell, Travis Outlaw, Brian Cook
> ...


I don't think Troy Bell will be a bust. He is too good

(random thing: what does MJG mean?)


----------



## Laker4peat (Aug 30, 2003)

Brian Cook is the next Horace Grant. Yall haters going to be looking like fools in 5 years.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

eh I was slack. This is my Opinion brought to you by the White Rhino...

Never to play an NBA game: Rick Rickert, Xue Yuyang

Busts: #20 Dahntay Jones, #23 Travis Outlaw, #24 Brian Cook, #31 Jason Kapono, #39 Slavko Vranes, #40 Derrick Zimmerman, #45 Matt Bonner, #50 Paccelis Morlende, #51 Kyle Korver, #53 Tommy Smith

Dissapointments: #16 Troy Bell, #26 Ndudi Ebi, #35 Szymon Szewcyk, #36 Mario Austin, #37 Travis Hansen, #47 Mo Williams, #9 Mike Sweetney, #11 Michael Pietrus, #15 Reece Gaines, #6 Chris Kaman.

Role Players with decent carreers: #10 Jarvis Hayes, #12 Nick Collison, #18 David West, #19 Aleksandar Pavlovic, #21 Boris Diaw, #32 Luke Walton, #33 Jerome Beasley, #38 Steve Blake, #41 Willie Green, #44 Malick Badiane, #46 Sani Becirovic, #56 Brandon Hunter, #7 Kirk Hinrich, #14 Luke Ridnour

Starters: #4 Chris Bosh, #13 Marcus Banks, #17 Zarko Cabarkapa, #25 Carlos Delfino, #27 Kendrick Perkins, #28 Leandro Barbosa, #29 Josh Howard, #34 Sofoklis Schortsanitis, #42 Zaur Pachulia, , #48 James Lang

All Stars:#22 Zoran Plainic, #30 Marceij Lampe,#5 Dwayne Wade, #43 Keith Bogans

Superstars: #1 LeBron James, #2 Darko Milicic, #3 Carmelo Anthony, #8 TJ Ford

That said 2nd rounders cant really be a bust, because their not expected to acheive much...


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Gaines will be a total disapointment but Bogans will be an All-Star... ok, someone just lost every last ounce of credibility. Gaines will be a good starter, Bogans a servicable back-up for T-Mac at best. 

... T-Mac's back-up an All-Star... ROFL. The guy will play 10 minutes a game at most. :laugh:


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

I read an interview with Allen Iverson saying that he picked Nick Collinson for rookie of the year.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mellamyne</b>!
> All Stars:#22 Zoran Plainic, #30 Marceij Lampe,#5 Dwayne Wade, #43 Keith Bogans


I just hope that Zoran will be a good player, All-star playing behind Kidd, in the same conference as Carter, Pierce and T-Mac... won't be easy being an All-Star at his position (of the way they add it up).

-Petey


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Wait, was it just me or did Pietrus actually look a little better than last week's trash in the summer leagues?

True, he didn't shoot for a great percentage. True, he didn't find other ways to score (i.e. at the line).

But in fact, it was SUMMER LEAGUE PLAY, which we all know is fairly meaningless. He hardly got any shots per game, which means that some of his 0 for 4 games might have turned into 3 for 7, if he got a few more looks. And he DID average almost a steal and a half per game, which is why they got him.

I think he's going to be in the MLE level.

Busts: 
Chris Kaman (the second coming of Chris Mihm, although he might prove me very wrong) 
Marcus Banks (as good as Kenny Anderson is post knee-surgery)
Aleksandar Pavlovic (can't believe he went that high... won't fit in with Utah)
Kendrick Perkins (should have had a year in college... would have been lottery and a lot more polished)
Nick Collison (I'm sorry, I just think he's a really bad player)
Boris Diaw (not particularly a bust but nothing special at all)
Travis Outlaw (everyone else thinks so, so hey)

MLE level: 
Mike Sweetney: he's really not that good, yall... he'll be Clarence Weatherspoon at best and NY already has one of those)
David West: could be like a Marcus Fizer with better rebounding)
Dahntay Jones (he'll be EXACTLY whatever West and Hubie want him to be, which won't be very bad)
Chris Bosh: I have this weird feeling he's going to get injured, come back, and be like a Keon Clark kind of player off the bench)
Mickael Pietrus (he plays like Bruce Bowen)
Kirk Hinrich: I'm a Bulls fan hardcore, but he's not that great. Very solid backup PG, can spot start, not the future of anyone's franchise
Luke Ridnour: He's actually going to be a little better than this. I see Troy Hudson-like play from him. But the Sonics could have done a lot better this year in the draft, overall.
Brian Cook: He's got something to prove, and will have a great opportunity backing up Karl Malone to do it. Luke Walton will rarely see the floor, but it's weird because they are really similar players...

All-Star or a little less:
Darko Milicic: The guy is going to be really good. He's got the skill set. He also has a great team with a great coach that will develop him VERY slowly.

Dwyane Wade: I wish we (Chicago) could have gotten him. It would have been EXACTLY what we needed, giving us depth at PG and also a shot of difference-making youth and explosiveness at SG. The number one thing about Wade, he just plays really hard.

Jarvis Hayes: Smoooth operator. May not be the All-Star caliber, although he may have a year or two up there, but he is a do it all kind of guard. Jalen Rose with more athleticism.

Troy Bell: He will be an All-Star point guard. He will be a huge difference maker. He will make Jerry West entertain the possibility of trading Jason Williams, but in the end, I think Bell will get traded and totally explode into a poor man's Marbury.


Superstar:

Carmelo Anthony: he isn't just "good at everything" but not "great at anything". He's GREAT at a lot of things, and he's going to prove it. He will make a bigger splash than LeBron this year, the forerunner in the ROY race. He's so smooth, it's like his body is singing an opera in the language of basketball.

Lebron James: I didn't just buy into the hype. He's the real deal, and everyone knows it. Pray for no injuries, so that we can see it all happen.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>popeyejones54</b>!
> (random thing: what does MJG mean?)


Just my initials -- nothing fancy :shy:


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

busts: nick, collison, kirk hinrich, chris kaman, Matt bonner, kyle korver, luke ridnour, rick rickert, travis hansen, luke walton, jason kapono. notice what these guys all have in common.

superstars: Lebron, carmello

by the way who the hell is remon van de hare????


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

Im not sure why alot of people have said Josh Howard will be a disappointment. He has one of the best tendex ratings of all the drafted players and will hussle with the best of them. I believe he will be a very good pro. Probably not all star level, but he will probably go on and have a 10 year career in the league.

Nick Collison is another guy who I'm not sure why people are rating lowly. The guy didnt get selected as the college player on the US national team for nothing. The guy can play! He's as fundamentally sound as any big guy that was drafted. He will surprise alot of people this year and have a fine rookie season. Allen Iverson even said he thinks he will be Rookie of the Year. I doubt that, but who knows. He's playing on a team thats not exactly stacked with dominant interior players.

Guys who I think will be relative or even major disappointments:

Travis Outlaw
Leandrinho Barbosa
Slavko Vranes (the guys hopeless!)
James Lang (could be wrong on this one if he actually works hard)
Remon Van de Hare 
Rick Rickert
Xue Yuyang

I think these guys will surpise many doubters:

Mike Sweetney (if he works hard!)
Nick Collison
David West
Josh Howard
Luke Walton (if he can keep himself injury free, he will contribute heavily for the Lakers off the bench. He's too good to be left warming seats for the starters)
Keith Bogans (will become a quite solid backup for McGrady and Giricek)


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

You guys are severely, serverely UNDERATING Mike Sweetney.

This guy has more moves in the post than anyone in the draft. His footwork is incredible, and he has a killer wingspan. He won't be a superstar, but he'll be almost as good as Elton Brand.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

*don't forget banks, please*

Marcus Banks will be first team all-rookie. He's got a good opportunity for a lot of minutes and he can have a really important role if they give it to him.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Just for Kicks I'm including the 1st & 2nd rounders
> 
> Will never play an NBA game: #52 Remon VandeHare, #54 Nedzad Sinanovic, #55 Rick Rickert, #57 Xue Yuyang, #58 Andreas Glyniadakis, #49 James Jones
> ...


Give the man his props !! ^^ best one yet


----------



## tigerblue (Apr 22, 2003)

im trying to understand how in the ****,can there be a 2003 bust,in 2003? ive never seen that before.

No masked cursing -- MJG


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Okay, let me just interject in a much simpler, focused post:

*Reece Gaines* is REALLY good. He's a really solid player that can easily start at PG in this league. He's smooth, reliable, well-trained, and can do a lot of different things. He has great size and be at LEAST as good as Alvin Williams; probably more like in the league of Sam Cassell, with less shooting and better playmaking ability. If they let Reece run with it, T-Mac is just going to get a lot better, and Gaines will be an All-Star at least once.

*Troy Bell* is also going to be REALLY good. He has great athleticism, a ton of toughness, passing vision, playmaking ability, and hyper defense. His energy and his strength are going to make him a really good player in Memphis. He may not be at the All-Star level, but he'll be a really good point guard for many years to come. In starting minutes, I think he's capable of 15ppg 6.5 apg, 4 rpg, 1.5 stls. That's like Mike Bibby #'s.

Those guys definitely deserve way more props. Does college still count for anything?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

stars: dahntay jones, tj ford, lebron james, carmelo anthony, chris bosh, reece gaines, schortsianitis, and maybe maybe im goin out on a hunch here ndube ebi. i know all the scouts said he wasnt ready but i have a feeling in a couple of years he will suprise people


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Total Busts- #2 Darko Milicic, #4 Chris Bosh, #6 Chris Kaman, #7 Kirk Hinrich, #12 Nick Collison, #14 Luke Ridnour, #20 Dahntay Jones, Travis Outlaw, #24 Brian Cook, #27 Kendrick Perkins, #28 Leandrinho Barbosa. 11 Total Busts

Dissapointments- #9 Mike Sweetney, #11 Mikael Pietrus, #15 Reece Gaines, #17 Zarko Cabarkapa, #19 Aleksander Palvolvic, #25 Carlos Delfino 6 Total Dissapointments

Role Players- #16 Troy Bell, #18 David West, #22 Zoran Planicic, #33 Jerome Beasley 4 Total Role players

MLE- #3 Carmelo Anthony, #10 Jarvis Hayes, #21 Boris Diaw, #26 Ndudi Ebi, #29 Josh Howard, #44 Malick Badiane, #48 James Lang 7 Total MLE Players

Allstars- #1 Lebron James, #8 TJ Ford, #30 Maciej Lampe, #34 Sofoklis Schortsanitsis, UD Hollis Price 5 Total Allstars

Superstars- #5 Dwane Wade, #13 Marcus Banks
2 Total Superstars


----------



## Clinton Boswell (Aug 10, 2003)

Busts Kirk Hinrich, TJ Ford, Chris Kaman, Dwayne Wade, Boris Diaw, Nick Collison

Surprises Michael Pietrus, Zarko Cabarkpa, Kendrick Perkins, 

Stars, Lebron James, Darko Millicic and Carmelo Anthony

I love how the biggest bust is Pietrus or Millicic. How many of you guys have really seen either of these guys play? My gut is the answer is 1, maybe 2.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Clinton Boswell</b>!
> 
> I love how the biggest bust is Pietrus or Millicic. How many of you guys have really seen either of these guys play? My gut is the answer is 1, maybe 2.


I saw all of his horrible box scores for Summer league and i think that counts, for being athletic you could atleast just dunk from time to time and not go 1-9 every game, although he had impressive rebounding numbers.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

*Total Busts (they won't amount to much of anything, IE Todd Fuller):* mike sweetney (but he will be over paid with a huge contract once his rookie contract expires, hes on the knicks remember)

*Disapointments * Jarvis hays. Man jeffries should get pt. 

*MLE Guys (key contributors without being the stars):* 
Leo barbosa, kirk hinrich

*Big sleeper surprises * Kendrick Perkins, 

*All-Star (all-star level or borderline):* Lampe, darko, King james, Melo

*Superstars (top of the league, top ten level): * none pretty hard to crack that top 10 list atm.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Total Busts- #2 Darko Milicic, #4 Chris Bosh, #6 Chris Kaman, #7 Kirk Hinrich, #12 Nick Collison, #14 Luke Ridnour, #20 Dahntay Jones, Travis Outlaw, #24 Brian Cook, #27 Kendrick Perkins, #28 Leandrinho Barbosa. 11 Total Busts
> 
> Dissapointments- #9 Mike Sweetney, #11 Mikael Pietrus, #15 Reece Gaines, #17 Zarko Cabarkapa, #19 Aleksander Palvolvic, #25 Carlos Delfino 6 Total Dissapointments
> ...



LOL at Carmelo Anthony being an MLE player but HOllis Price and Sofoklis and Lampe being allstars and Marcus Banks being a Superstar


----------



## tigerblue (Apr 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tigerblue</b>!
> No masked cursing -- MJG


what you call it,ha ha! masked.ha ha! i forgot this is a ,well you know.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I really dont see whats wrong with my predictions the #3 pick can be a MLE guy thats not bad either that just means right below the allstar lever to me. He might crack the allstar team once but I dont think he will be a great player and can be a good player. Marcus Banks could easily be a superstar. Most ppl put superstars as the high scoring guys and he will be definitely be able to that. Ben Wallace was an allstar undrafted and same with brad Miller and E-Rob earned a huge contract out of undraftedness and he had good years in Charlotte none in Chicago yet tho. Hollis Price undrafted was a college player of the year canidate so i think he will be pretty good.





Superstars You just have to be a lottery pick so far. 

#10 Paul Piece
#13 kobe Bryant
#1 Allen Iverson
#9 Tracy Mcgrady
#1 Tim Duncan
#1 Shaquille Oneal
#1 Chris Webber
#8 Dirk Notwitzki
#5 Kevin Garnett
#3 Michael jordan
#1 David Robinson
#5 Vince Carter
#4 Stephon Marbury
#2 Jason Kidd
#2 Alonzo Mourning
#2 Gary Payton
#5 Scottie Pippen
#7 Chris Mullin


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> I really dont see whats wrong with my predictions the #3 pick can be a MLE guy thats not bad either that just means right below the allstar lever to me. He might crack the allstar team once but I dont think he will be a great player and can be a good player. Marcus Banks could easily be a superstar. Most ppl put superstars as the high scoring guys and he will be definitely be able to that. Ben Wallace was an allstar undrafted and same with brad Miller and E-Rob earned a huge contract out of undraftedness and he had good years in Charlotte none in Chicago yet tho. Hollis Price undrafted was a college player of the year canidate so i think he will be pretty good.
> 
> 
> ...


You have Hollis Price being an all-star and he wont even be in the league. How can you be an all-star when you dont have a position and is not particularly good at any one thing


----------



## INZANE 35 (Jun 10, 2003)

Why all the hating on kaman and sweetney .
just a little note lampe can barely dunk (allstar?)
Kaman will be a starter this year and sweetney shouold at least be sixth man(if not starter) .


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INZANE 35</b>!
> Why all the hating on kaman and sweetney .


I haven't seen Kaman recently but I did see Sweetney in the Boston Summer league and he absolutely sucks. Huge drafting mistake. Brandon Hunter, who was drafted at #56, is a better player. Sweetney is barely 6-7, he's slow, he doesn't jump that well, and he is basically a midrange jump shooter who flops whenever anyone gets close to him and tries to look indignant when he doesn't get the call.

On the other hand, Lampe, who was also in Boston, is pretty good. Of course he can dunk. He can also shoot and he's a very good passer for a guy 6-11 (and still growing).


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> 
> 
> I saw this same joke on SNL


LMAO


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2004)

Anyone change their mind?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Anyone change their mind?


LMAO at all the people who picked Mickael Pietrus and Leandro Barbosa to be busts.

This is why I don't take part in threads like these. If I havent' seen all the guys play, I refuse to talk about them. :laugh:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> You have Hollis Price being an all-star and he wont even be in the league. How can you be an all-star when you dont have a position and is not particularly good at any one thing


Someone was right


----------



## guyinabox (Sep 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> Wait, was it just me or did Pietrus actually look a little better than last week's trash in the summer leagues?
> 
> True, he didn't shoot for a great percentage. True, he didn't find other ways to score (i.e. at the line).
> ...



lol have you watched Sweentey played? He's a top 3 offensive rebounder Weatherspoon???

*Obviously you are New here and that picture doesnt fly here so read the TOS agreement before you decide to do something like that again. 

Thanks for your anticpated cooperation.

BEEZ*


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> LMAO at all the people who picked Mickael Pietrus and Leandro Barbosa to be busts.
> ...


:wave:

I was wrong about Pietrus moreso than I've been wrong about just about any player, ever. But he's one of my favorite players now, and I usually root for the Warriors, just because of him.

I sure learned my lesson about these threads.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PetroToZoran</b>!
> Every year, there are guys who everyone thinks will be a star in the draft, but end up being a major bust.
> 
> Who will be the busts of this year's draft?
> ...


Great predictions  :uhoh: 

The only total bust there was Collison[injuries] and Ridnour have a bad yr


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Will never play an NBA game: #49 James Jones


Not that it really matters, but James Jones did a play few games this year!


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Re: 2003 Draft Busts*



> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> 
> 
> Great predictions  :uhoh:
> ...


Hindsight is always 20-20. It would have been easy to take the late 2nd round picks and label them all as busts so I took a chance on a lot of the higher draft picks. And I was dead wrong on a lot of them but what's it matter, it's just a prediction.


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

Collison will have a good season. He will come off the bench until Fortson gets injured in Mid-December. That's when Collison will start for the remander of the year.

Nick's Stats in 2004/2005 12PPG 10RPG (Starting in December)

Ridnour will start and have a great year. 

Luke's Stats in 2004/2005: 9PPG, 7APG



Let's check back in June eh? 
:whoknows:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> Total Busts- #2 Darko Milicic, #4 Chris Bosh, #6 Chris Kaman, #7 Kirk Hinrich, #12 Nick Collison, #14 Luke Ridnour, #20 Dahntay Jones, Travis Outlaw, #24 Brian Cook, #27 Kendrick Perkins, #28 Leandrinho Barbosa. 11 Total Busts
> 
> Dissapointments- #9 Mike Sweetney, #11 Mikael Pietrus, #15 Reece Gaines, #17 Zarko Cabarkapa, #19 Aleksander Palvolvic, #25 Carlos Delfino 6 Total Dissapointments
> ...


im ashamed of my predictions right now except the wade and bron ones.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

LOL at all the love for Gaines and the hate for Kaman.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

What about Hinrich? Everyone had him as a bust


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> What about Hinrich? Everyone had him as a bust


actually i had him in the "good, not great" category. i think that's about right so far.

i think mine are pretty good up to this point especially at the top. i stick with the lebron and ford being the only 2 superstars with carmelo and wade(and i would add bosh) as guys with multiple all stars.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> 
> 
> im ashamed of my predictions right now except the wade and bron ones.


A guy I know at work predicted Chris Bosh to be a bust, and then ten years later - bam! Herpes.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> The answer is Kirk Hinrich. I feel like he's an awful joke played on the basketball world that not everyone is in on.


One year ago today. Ouuucccchhh!


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

:laugh: I laugh at everyone who called Kaman a big white stiff.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> One year ago today. Ouuucccchhh!


Sadly, not even close to the worst thing I ever said about Hinrich. I was not happy about the Bulls drafting him.

Now I am.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol seems Bosh proved many naysayers wrong after all, and the 2003 Draft class seems to be one of the better ones in quite a while. Kaman from all indication will have a pretty good year this upcoming season


----------



## U Dont Know (Jul 13, 2004)

Well shows how good everyone is at preddicting how players will turn out. (LAVE IT TO THE PROS.) haha


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> Okay, let me just interject in a much simpler, focused post:
> 
> *Troy Bell* is also going to be REALLY good. He has great athleticism, a ton of toughness, passing vision, playmaking ability, and hyper defense. His energy and his strength are going to make him a really good player in Memphis. He may not be at the All-Star level, but he'll be a really good point guard for many years to come. In starting minutes, I think he's capable of 15ppg 6.5 apg, 4 rpg, 1.5 stls. That's like Mike Bibby #'s.
> ...


:yes: 

Troy Bell's stats in Real Madrid:
3 ppg with 25% fg shooting 1.5apg 2.5 topg in 22 mpg

:yes:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes:
> ...


He's a scrub. LMAO. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Damn, RP McMurphy's predictions were pretty good, for the most part. Undercut Ridnour, though.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

...as for all those who said Dwayne Wade would be a bust...I laugh in your face:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes:
> ...


Not only that, but he also posted this along with it -



> Reece Gaines is REALLY good. He's a really solid player that can easily start at PG in this league. He's smooth, reliable, well-trained, and can do a lot of different things. He has great size and be at LEAST as good as Alvin Williams; probably more like in the league of Sam Cassell, with less shooting and better playmaking ability. If they let Reece run with it, T-Mac is just going to get a lot better, and Gaines will be an All-Star at least once.


Ouch.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Not only that, but he also posted this along with it -
> ...


Proves as much as we think we know, we know nothing. Well him more than me anyway. :laugh:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

There were people that seriously thought that Lampe would be better than James? Dayum.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Total Busts- #2 Darko Milicic, #4 Chris Bosh, #6 Chris Kaman, #7 Kirk Hinrich, #12 Nick Collison, #14 Luke Ridnour, #20 Dahntay Jones, Travis Outlaw, #24 Brian Cook, #27 Kendrick Perkins, #28 Leandrinho Barbosa. 11 Total Busts
> 
> Dissapointments- #9 Mike Sweetney, #11 Mikael Pietrus, #15 Reece Gaines, #17 Zarko Cabarkapa, #19 Aleksander Palvolvic, #25 Carlos Delfino 6 Total Dissapointments
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

What a joke. Besides Wade/James/Anthony/Howard/Hayes

well this is a joke, I guess i was trying to find diamonds in the rough. Can't believe I said that Hinrich would be a total bust, the kid is a stud. Hollis Price, if only given a chance, oh well F! him. Go Wade you are the only respectable part in these rankings.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

So am I the only who still thinks its too early to call people busts?


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> So am I the only who still thinks its too early to call people busts?


Unless a guy is completely horrible like Troy Bell, it's too early to give up on him and waive him, but it's never too early to start thinking about whether certain players might be busts.

I think it's useful to have a discussion about which young players are living up to expectations and which ones aren't. It's annoying how every time this kind of discussion gets started, someone tries to shut it down by shouting "it's too early, it's too early."

People who say that think they're being open-minded, but they're actually being the opposite. The reason why is, every player in the league has a value that changes with every game that you play, and the people who say "it's too early" would rather pretend that a guy like Darko Milicic has the same value that he had when he was drafted, just because he's still young. In fact, his value was sky-high back then, but with each DNP, it drops a little bit more. I still have hope that he'll be a very good player one day, but he sure as hell isn't as good a prospect as he was when he was drafted. It's not too early to start throwing the B word around.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Damn, RP McMurphy's predictions were pretty good, for the most part. Undercut Ridnour, though.


Please don't give me any credit for them, because I don't watch much non-NBA basketball, so anything that I got right, was mostly due to luck.

It's like the people who fill out NCAA Tournament brackets, even though they don't watch college basketball, but get lucky and win their pool. I only posted in this thread because I thought it would be fun to make some predictions, I never claimed that my predictions had any credibility.

I don't post crap just for fun anymore, nowadays I pretty much only post something if I really mean it.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> Unless a guy is completely horrible like Troy Bell, it's too early to give up on him and waive him, but it's never too early to start thinking about whether certain players might be busts.
> ...


In the case of Troy Bell, I don't think its too early to call him a bust. In the case of Darko Milicic, I do. Clearly, you can call certain players disappointments after about a month of regular season action. However, its still too early to call someone a bust when they're in their second year.

I don't want to shut down discussion on which players have been disappointing thus far. I would like to shut down the overuse of the word "bust" to refere to people who haven't been given the opportunity to play.


----------

